
Content mods would solve an urgent problem, if anyone were willing to pay them - ohjeez
https://theoutline.com/post/4273/schrodinger-s-content-moderator?zd=2&zi=cbghtujy
======
CM30
Part of me wonders why everyone's so adament this needs to be a paid job when
99% of communities worked fine with volunteer moderators. That's what Reddit
and internet forums do after all, and it usually works out pretty well for
them.

I'm sure quite a few would sign up if sites like Facebook and Twitter offered
a moderator program.

